# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Historia e ngritjes dhe rënies të Murit të Berlinit

## WaRrIoR

Muri i Berlinit, konsiderohet si një nga monumentet më të rëndësishëm tregues i marrëdhënieve të Luftës së Ftohtë. Ai ra 15 vjet më parë më 9 nëntor 1989, pas presionit perëndimor. Ndërsa numri në rritje i gjermanolindorëve vërshonte në Berlinin Perëndimor mes kushteve të përkeqësuara dhe frikës se kufiri do të mbyllej një ditë, lideri komunist në Gjermaninë Lindore, Walter Ulbricht deklaroi ngritjen e murit të famshëm, ku për vite të tëra u shkrua eksodi i mijëra njerëzve të plagosur dhe të vrarë që ngelën viktima në murrët e këtij monumenti, i cili filloi ndërtimin me 13 gusht të vitit 1961. Dy ditë më pas me 15 gusht, 1961, duke krijuar një imazh që i rreziston kohës ushtari gjermanolindor, Conrad Schumann fotografohet duke kapërcyer mbi një sektor të rrethuar me tela ku kalonte rryma elektrike. Katër ditë më pas muri merr jetën e parë njerëzore, ndërsa një person rrëzohet dhe gjen vdekjen, ndërsa përpiqej të hidhej nga apartamenti i tij i katit të katërt në rrugën "Bernauerstrasse" në Berlinin Lindor, drejt e në trotuarin poshtë në Berlinin Perëndimor. Një nga ngjarjet që është fiksuar thellë në kujtesën e njerëzimit ka që data 17 gusht e 1962, ku 18 vjeçari, Peter Fechter gjen vdekjen nga rrjedhja e gjakut në një zonë asnjanëse, pasi qëllohet me armë zjarri teksa tentonte të arratisej. Kameramanët perëndimorë regjistruan skenën për rreth një orë, përpara se rojet të largonin kufomën e tij. Me 12 qershor 1987, presidenti amerikan, Ronald Reagan bën thirrje "Zoti Gorbachov, rrëzoni këtë Mur". Protestat popullore të 89 kundër qeverisë gjermanolindore bëhen më të fuqishme duke deklaruar thyerjen e murit dhe hapjen e kufijve që ndanin Gjermaninë në dysh. Prej vitesh gërmadhat e murit që morri mbi vetë shumë sakrifica konsiderohen një monument mjaft domethënënës, i cili pavarsisht ngjarjeve të hidhura koleksion emocione që tashmë janë pjesë e historisë.

----------


## Pink^ Pearl

Njerezit gjithmone kane bere gjera te pakuptueshme dhe kjo nga injoranca e tyre , perse duhej te behej nje mur i tille dhe perse duheshin vrare tere ata njerez pa shkak ? 
Nejse dita kur u rrezua ka qene nje nga ditet e shenuara te historise ..

http://www.wall-berlin.org/cadre/trace01.jpg

----------


## WaRrIoR

Fjale me mend Ping^Pearl!
Edhe gjithmone eshte thene se duhet te msojm nga historia e popujve neper shekuj,nga e shkuara...dhe perseri njerezimi riben po te njejtat gabime.
Mjafton te shohim murin qe po ndertohet per te ndare dy popuj ne konflikt prej mijevjetesh...ate te Palestines dhe te Izraelit.
Por akoma me sa duket njeriu nuk arrin te kuptoje se zgjidhja e problemeve nuk behet me ndertimin e nje muri ndares kilometra te gjate...madje nje gje e tille sipas opinionit tim do te acaroje akoma me shume situaten.

----------


## antares

Warrior! Kujdes kur flet per Izraelin se te piu e zeza! Ai nuk eshte mur more antisemit i felliqur po gardh mbrojtes. Cifutet kane te drejte ta bejne kete se token u'a ka falur Zoti i tyre Yahweh ose Jehovaj dhe per kete ka faksin Sharoni si dhe nje kopje Bushi!
Ata kane te drejte te vrasin keta palestineze pushtues te mallkuar se ashtu si cdo jo-cifut tjeter ata jane goim.
Pastaj a nuk kane vuajtur boll nen ate qe nuk dua ti permend emrin se sic thoshte edhe nje Rabin "ai eshte kamxhiku i Perendise i zbritur ne toke te na ndeshkoje per mekatet qe kemi bere keto 1000 vjetet e fundit"!
Gjermaneve mire tu behet derisa e humben luften!

----------


## WaRrIoR

E para punes maji fjalet mire kur me flet mua se skemi aq konfidence qe te me thuash te tilla fjale.Antisemit i felliqur thuaja nei njerit tek shpija dhe jo mua ok?
Un nuk mora nje pozicion as ne favor te izraelit as te palestines...shpreha vetem se problemet nuk zgjidhen ne kte mneyre.
E dyta sikur te kishte bota kto ide qe ke ti atehere kishim merdhif me kohe ne lal...si mer le ti vrasin ca je tu fol mer amon...jane jete njerzish ato musliman apo cifute apo ca te doje truni ty...kush je ti qe i jepke te drejte per vrasjen e nje populli mer.I menon mire ato qe shkrun apo ke qen nen efekte te ndonje droge kur ke postuar kte teme.
Dhe persa i perket Gjermanise humbur apo fituar luften aty ka vuajt nje popull i tere lal me ate murin e mallkuar.
Shof me hidherim qe nga fjalet e tuaja ska asnje gje te sakte!!!

----------


## antares

Pa pa pa pa si thoteeee! Ta tregon lala te Bushi ty sidomaos tani qe kemi kaluar dhe ne Kongres ate Aktin per vleresimin e cdo shteti ne varesi te qendrimit ndaj popullit te zgjedhur! D.M.Th. ti nuk je dakord qe ne te zgjedhurit e Zotit ti vrasim te gjithe Palestinezet e mallkuar! Qe te shkojne deri ne Eufrat sipas Zotit tone! Ja qe antisemitizmi nuk ka brire! Kush thote gjysem fjale eshte antisemit!
Mopo ne cti bejme qe na duheshin nja 100 miljard marka pas lufte, se Morgenthau yne i lavdishem do ti kiste bere barinj e bujq te gjithe Gjermanet! Se edhe ata 15 miljone qe zhvendosem duhet ti kishim vrare te gjithe se ku i dihet na nxjerrin perseri ndonje Qoftelarg me mustaqe dhe..........
Atehere ai i ngrati donte te na dergonte te gjithe ne Madagaskar si miza ne kercu, po ndonje tjeter do na beje vertet sapun, po sapun ama e jo propagande.  :uahaha:   :uahaha:   :uahaha:

----------

